# Nikon and Auto FP Sync on D5100 (HSS)



## chirantha7777 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it because of a technical limitation that they do not have Auto FP Sync on the D5100 bodies nor the new D5200? or is it because they are just being an evil company? :hail:


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2013)

None of Nikon's compact entry level cameras - D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D3200, D5000, D5100, D5200 - have never been Auto FP sync capable.

You'll find the same situation in Canon's camera lineup. Canon's most basic DSLR's don't have Canon HSS.

Note: The D40, D40x (and non-compact D70, D70x) used a shutter that was turned on and off electronically at shutter speeds faster than 1/200. So the D40. D40x can x-sync flash to 1/500 and with a lot of hot shoe flash units can x-sync all the way up to 1/4000.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2013)

KmH said:


> You'll find the same situation in Canon's camera lineup. Canon's most basic DSLR's don't have Canon HSS.



How sure are you of that, Keith?


----------

